# Rig/Tuna Trips



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone was planning on making any Rig/Tuna trips in the foreseeable future. And if they had room for 2. If so, let me know the expenses and I'd be more than happy to help out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Post this down the page in the "Need a crew? Need a ride" forum

Steve


----------

